# Becoming a Fireline faller



## Plankton (Aug 10, 2010)

I wasn't really sure of where to put this so I put it here. I figured there might be some fireline fallers around here. I want to become a fireline faller.

Now at this point in time I don't have nearly enough falling time to consider myself a good enough cutter. Therefore I'm not ready at this time to instantly become a fireline faller. I'm also only 17 so I have a few months to go to even work on a logging crew. However I am willing and I understand that it may be a multi year process.

I did a search on the google machine and came up with this site/orginization: http://www.nwtimberfallers.com/employment.html

Here it says you have to have at least 5 years of commercial timber falling. That makes perfect sense.

What I'm asking I guess is this the best way to go to become a fireline faller? Should I find my way to a logging company, work my way up to the cutting crew, fall for 5 years or more then apply to northwest timber fallers?

Or should I get some more experience cutting then go join a hotshot crew and somehow be the faller there? Take some certification course through that or something. I'm not really sure how that whole process works.

Also can I even be on a hotshot crew living out in the east? Can I move out there for the summer, is this even a possibility living in the east?


Anyways sorry for the long rant in possibly the wrong subforum. I'm hoping there are some hotshots or fireline fallers on here that can help me with some of these answers. 


Cheers


----------



## Philbert (Aug 10, 2010)

In Minnesota, the State Department of Natural Resources runs a training program/school every year for those interested in being wildland fire fighters for the state. Not sure what the minimum requirements are, but you could start with your state DNR and see if you can get more information.

Philbert


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 10, 2010)

Well according to NW timber fallers you need:

A minimum of 5 years experience production timber falling
You have to take an s-130 s-190 course in wildland fire fighting
You need to pass a physical fitness test

I'm sure you need a good, clean record from your previous employers on your quality of cutting. I want to be a fireline faller as well, I have to do it someday. You should work your way up there too, or you'll be kicking yourself the rest of your life for not even trying. I'm sure there's someone who will chime in who is older and wiser then myself.


----------



## slowp (Aug 10, 2010)

You should find answers on this site. That is if anybody is there. It is fire season right now. 
http://www.wildlandfire.com/

I'm not sure, I'm a timber person, but it used to be you just didn't get right on a real hotshot crew. You had to have some grunt experience. Grunt being on an engine crew or regular crew. You aren't going to get to start right out as a faller on a crew either. 

Start from the bottom. That way you'll know how to do the basics. And you will need to go to training, get a physical, and then take the pack test. 

You have time to research it, good luck.


----------



## pcdrifter (Aug 10, 2010)

*Start with your state crew!*

Your best bet is to contact Mass. Dnr/forestry dept. they have a state wildland fire crew you can get on after some training like the S-130 and S-190 then you can take specialized training like Faller-A and Faller-B. This is a specialized crew that goes on out of state details to the western states.
I have been on Pa's specialized crew since 2001 and am qualified as Faller- A
Pumps, and Squad boss. I think you need to be 18 but it is a great experience. Most are 16 day deployment's and I have been to Colo. ,SD.,WY., and Wash. state. Look into it. good luck


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been a contract faller this year and last year here in California. I have a "contract" with Calfire through the Hired Equipment Coordinator for my local ranger unit. Last year the guy dropped the ball big time and no local contractors were used. We had several fire locally and we were the only unit not supplying contract fallers. The CalFire employee responsible for that is now relaxing on the beach. This year we have had record low temps, high humidity, and precipitation way beyond normal. As a result fuel moisture is way high. Instead of a scale the guys just look at the water running off the sticks.

We have to take an annual safety training class but that is about it. The training also permits me to work for the USFS. Oh, and we have to supply all our own gear and be prepared to stand alone for a week or more. Most fallers work as a team of two. Once on the fireline you can expect to be under a microscope. Most of the people watching you have never been fallers but it seams that fallers are treated pretty fairly.

I have the advantage of being a retired full time firefighter so I speak the lingo and understand the safety aspects and the politics. I also drove a contract water tender for a few years and stayed out of trouble there. I am an A faller which means I have taken S-212 (wildland powersaws) and have a bunch of other NWCG classes. My certification means I can fall 8" DBH trees all by myself. Woohoo! On the fireline I am considered an expert unless proven otherwise. 

There is not much money to be made around here, especially with our climate. That's OK by me because I just do this part time. 

Start by taking every fire class that comes up within 100 miles of where you live. My son is also 17 and he is safety certified by CalFire/USFS but he won't be able to work till he is 18. Get on a any fire crew you can to start with. The Forest Service or BLM may be taking applications for next year already. If you can't find fireline work then get on a parks crew or with a tree service, or even volunteer on a trail crew. Find some sort of work where you have to work as part of a crew and get along with others so you can build your resume. Talk to your local saw shop and see if they can use you. Even if you just volunteer your time there you can learn about chainsaws and the like. Every job you work at and do well will help you get the job you seek in the future.


----------



## Plankton (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the great replys guys.

@pcdrifter: I'll look up there number and stuff today give them a call about options. Thanks for this, I had no Idea mass had a crew that went out of state. 

2dogs: So a contract faller is what I would be in a few years if I got into northwest timber fallers correct? In terms of resume, by tree service you mean like a registered arborist right? If that will actually help my resume I have an old climber that wants to teach me the ropes and do most of the climbing for his business. I can also check out application potentials with the forest service when I give them a call about courses.


Thanks everyone again for the replys.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Aug 11, 2010)

*good for you*

for being willing to work and having goals. old farts like us tend to be down on young folks till we meet one like you. and its very pleasant to be wrong in this case. thanks for busting a cynics chops and good luck. ask for help you'll get it.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 12, 2010)

Unlike the chainsaw forum, we have refreshing lack of wannabe posers in the F&L forum. Most of our lads are lifting the shade off the ground, I'd be proud to work with any of them.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 12, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Unlike the chainsaw forum, we have refreshing lack of wannabe posers in the F&L forum. Most of our lads are lifting the shade off the ground, I'd be proud to work with any of them.



The lads are doing...what?


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 12, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The lads are doing...what?



Letting daylight into the swamp.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 12, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The lads are doing...what?



Making wholes for the sky to come in.


----------



## Plankton (Aug 13, 2010)

Just an update of sorts.

I was helping a neighbor out with some wood today. (Bucking the bigger stuff splitting and stacking with him) He got to asking me what I wanted to do.

I was telling him a little bit about wanting to do fireline falling/wildland firefighting. When I was done with my shpiel he said to me.. "I was a wildlands firefighter". He told me some cool stories and said how hard the work is and such. He also told me he got there by joining the forest service, moving to colorado and taking firefighting courses. 

The best thing he said was that a friend of mine is currently a wildland firefighter. I'm going to call him up tomorrow or the next day and get all the info and talk to him about it.

I'm psyched this is actually happening.


----------



## 137cc (Aug 13, 2010)

Becoming a wildland firefighter is going much easier than becoming a professional feller on a wildland fire. Falling on the fire-line isn't steady enough income to get by on. Some years are really good, but some you never get called even once. So most of us have other work, we can just find ways to get free from it when we get a call for a fire dispatch. 

If you still truly want to become a faller on wildland fires, then move out west and get a job working for a logger. Most fallers on wildland fires have 20+ years experience of commercial felling.


----------



## Erock (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been on an engine crew for the forest service for 2 years and I got my faller B my second year. All It really took was...
S130-S190 which is fire behavior and firefighter training
I also had to take S212 wildland power saws before I could even touch a saw. After that It just took a little practice to get up to a faller B


----------

